# Tapco Brake



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

The slicer looks great in the videos which is why I want to purchase one with the next break.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't think the sidewinder would make a difference. I was way wrong. Not only do you get factory ends, you also don't have to bend over all day and get dirt and grass all over the coil.

That being said, the Van Mark coil set up is the most non ergonomic ever. There is nowhere to put the slitter except on the ground, so you end up bending over anyway and then it takes a few seconds to put it back on the tracks.

That being said it is way worth it just for the clean cuts.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to use the knife also. That was with the Windy. When I bought a new Tapco 14, I went all in with the slicer and coil holder.

Once you commit yourself to the slicer, you will not go back to a knife. It is faster and cleaner. Alot will disagree, but I've done both and I know I can go alot faster with the slicer.

As for the coil holder, before I got it, I thought I wouldn't like it because I liked to lay out my piece, flat, and mark it out. With the coil holder you leave it in the brake and pull each end out to mark it. Once I got used to it, I was fine. The best part is not having to find a place to roll out your coil. Sweeping concrete areas or in the grass with bugs landing on the coil all day. 

That's a good price on the brake above. I don't need one, but I would say that is well worth it. I paid $2000 for the Pro 19, coil holder, and slicer. No legs.

I would also add, I have the Tapco brickmould roll former. I really think it is worth it. It makes such a clean piece. I have had several people comment on it. I've also had other contractors notice it. Usually they write it off as I purchased the pre-bent stuff.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

builditguy said:


> I used to use the knife also. That was with the Windy. When I bought a new Tapco 14, I went all in with the slicer and coil holder.
> 
> Once you commit yourself to the slicer, you will not go back to a knife. It is faster and cleaner. Alot will disagree, but I've done both and I know I can go alot faster with the slicer.
> 
> ...


With the roll former do you have the crown mold sharper? if so how has that worked out?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Once you use the pro cut off and sidewinder, its hard to figure out why you didn't get it earlier.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Once you use the pro cut off and sidewinder, its hard to figure out why you didn't get it earlier.


I agree 100%.Have the Tapco witout the slitter and roller that I have been using for many years.Had it on a job with some of my guys and was not available to me so borrowed a friends for another job I was on that had both and it was a real pleasure.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no way is reaching for the roller setting it on the brake making the cut and returning the cutter to the holder faster than scoring with the knife..jmo..


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Have to agree with the speed it was just a nice change to not have to control the knife.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea..it's a novelty not really needed when breaking down .019 trim coil,copper,steel this is where it's useful

the work tables are indispensable when using the roller to rip


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> yea..it's a novelty not really needed when breaking down .019 trim coil,copper,steel this is where it's useful
> 
> the work tables are indispensable when using the roller to rip


Are those an item a person can buy. Would sure be handy when working with wide stock, like 40"


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I ordered them with my Max Randy,I don't see them listed anymore

they hold the stock level and work great with the roller,it's really how it's meant to be used


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> I ordered them with my Max Randy,I don't see them listed anymore
> 
> they hold the stock level and work great with the roller,it's really how it's meant to be used


Guess will just have to make my own , really not to hard.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'll get you a better pic and some measurements :thumbsup:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

A knife being faster was my opinion also, at one time. Even after getting the slicer, for a few months. Then I just accepted it.

When using a knife, you line it up, score it, should score it from each end. Drives me crazy when I see guys running their knife off the end of the aluminum. Then you have to bend the aluminum up, then back down by hand. Usually that's all you need. If your knife is getting dull you might have to bend it up one more time for it to break off. You also have small slivers of aluminum ending up on your brake.

With the slicer, I line up the right side, with the slicer. I start the slicer about 1/4" to 1/2". This holds the end in place. I move to the left side. I have a piece of scrap with a gauge marked on it. I line up the cut mark and lock the brake in place. Then I slide the slicer across the piece. Then I lay the cut piece aside. (For myself, I have a shelf above my brake.) Then start on the next piece. 
I hook the slicer on the end of the brake. This way I don't have to bend down and pick it up each time. I used to do that, then I added a hook at the end.

Really each person has their own methods. Alot of times it's not really whats faster, its more what we are used to doing. When I first switched from the knife to the slicer, the knife method was faster. Now there is no comparison. As long as it works for you, that's all that matters. 

If it were up to me, I wouldn't even bend aluminum. I should also add, my experience is limited to aluminum coil stock.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you're right: what you're used to doing, you're usually pretty quick at it.

I been using the knife for years so I know switching to the slicer would be slow initially. But, in time speed would come.

But, I'm not as concerned with speed. The benefits of the slicer seem to outweigh any loss in speed - if any.

But, judging from the videos, the slicer is a one pass and done. Even with a new blade, I have to make several passes with my knife and a few up/down bends.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

jb4211 said:


> I think you're right: what you're used to doing, you're usually pretty quick at it.
> 
> I been using the knife for years so I know switching to the slicer would be slow initially. But, in time speed would come.
> 
> ...


I break the tip off the blade so its not as sharp and im usually able to get it done with just one pass.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> I break the tip off the blade so its not as sharp and im usually able to get it done with just one pass.


I never thought of that. The dull blade is better??


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

jb4211 said:


> I never thought of that. The dull blade is better??



I'm not sure if it's a matter of being dull it not. I've even found ones that already have the point off. Give it a try.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I will
Thanks

I always carried extra knives and when one got dull, grabbed a new one. Then changed them all out at the end of the day.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You can usually stick the tip of your blade between one of the hinge points on top and snap just a bit off. Then you have a sharp tip again.

It is all on the work flow. Stick coil in, measure and mark all rips, slide piece, slice, bend, roll up cutoff, stick up on end, bend piece, pull out, pick up cut off, rinse, repeat.

It goes pretty quick. I have seen guys mark all the bends, but that isn't accurate enough for me. I don't like to be even 16th off if I can help it, so I measure each bend.


----------

